# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Fjale dashurie

## endri998

Pershendetje me poezit e mija!

                                      Vdekja!
                Mos qani kur te degjoni per vdekjen time
                                    se zoti u denon.
            Mos qaj ti moj nene qe me qumshtin ten me rite
                                    se une zdua te jetoj.
            Mos qani ju o njeres qe me versuleni si bisha
               se ma moret edhe ate pak koh qe kisha.
                                      Poju le nje amanet.
             Mos i vrisni zemrat ete rinjve ne kete jete.....


                     Nuk e kam krijuar une po eshte shkruajtur
                                               nga motra ime...

----------


## endri998

Dashuria.
                  Deshiroj tet shof me sy
                 te mos digjem mall per  ty.
                  Si kur te isha reze hene
                    do te hyja ne dhomen tende
                    vetem ta dish se sa te dua
                 sdo te jetosh as nje ore pa mua.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shumë të bukura Endri...
vazhdo kështu

sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## endri998

Fotografia.
mbi fotografin tende bien lotet e mi
e une e puth ate por eshte nje fotografi
dua te prek trupin tende me ledhati
per fat te keq mua gishterinjte me jane mpire
dua te prek fytyren tende ngadale
smundem ta prek dot se une jam shume large
dua te puth buzet e tua
por smundem ti puth dot se eshte nje fotografi....

----------


## ^AngeL^

Afrohu me afer dua te te prek
shum te bukura poezit    endri998





dua te te pergedhel floket, buzet
fytyren tende si engjell cdo cast
me paraftyrohet.
afrohu mos ik dua te te ndjej puthjen tende
te te mbaj ne krah, te te flas
per mrekullite qe ke
qe me ben te dashurohem pas tyre.
jo te lutem mos ik, mu afro
dua te te ndjej prane meje
te te puth me forcen e dashurise.
heh sa budalle, cfare imagjinate e bukur
o zor harrova kujtova se po e ndjeja
kujtoja qe e kam prane 
harova se ai nuk eshte gjall me 
nuk ekziston ne kte bot, por un akoma
e ndjej, jetoj me frymen e tij,
i them TE DUA eres qe iken dhe nuk kthehet.

----------


## illiriani

endri,

larg vajit

çoje koken
thirri vetes

kush jam!

----------


## ^AngeL^

jo te gjith jane te lumtur
sa nje fjale e nje njeri i ben te lumtur
sepse nje cast i shkuar ndoshta
i vret gjith jeten 
dhe fjala ska kurajo

----------


## illiriani

shiko para...

----------


## ^AngeL^

po para do shofim
por po nuk e patem ate te mbramen nuk jemi as kushi

----------


## illiriani

SHIKO PARA


lumkush e kujton te mbramen

zor eshte te shpetosh fundrrinave te botes
qe e ka kapluar fundrrina e quajtur IPANJERI
kah shkon shkatrron bukurine e ta ze udhen
si te kalosh kah ajo neveri 
as ta peshtyesh as ta mallkosh 

shiko para

bjeru perskaj kur s'ke kah kalon
vetemsa te kapercesh duhmat e fjaleve
para e ke driten e diturise ndiçe me guxim
as mos te lene vrrage shpirti te paarrijtshmet

shiko para

e dij se zor eshte te kalosh spirrave te se keqes
zor se kalon me kembe te papergjakura spirrxhamave
gjurmet e gjakut shihen kudo rrugeve te jetes -
kembet iu pikonin gjak gjate ecjes neper spirra fjalesh te huaja
e fjalet flakadajve iu pikonin dashuri e lot ne strehet e atdheut
drite e diturise nuk te le vetem ne udhe -

floriri çmohet vetempse jeton gjate e kudo -
dije se edhe per ty shkelqen drita e te mbrames
me mire sokol nje dite, se sorre nje vjet - thane

shiko para

----------


## illiriani

kendej ishte ana tjeter e detit, ela... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## guntheric

Ah, si kuptohen adoleshentet ne poezi!!!

----------


## endri998

Loti.
Sikur te isha lot
te bia nga suri jot
te shetisja te fytyra jote
te flija me buzet e tua
kjo dote ishte deshira ime
epa ralizuar..

----------


## illiriani

TE ISHJA LOT GEZIMI


loti nganjehere sheron femren
kur don te fsheh vajshem zemren
loti -
eshte ilaç qe shfryne melankoline
thone - femra kur qane genjen bukur

sikur te ishja lot gezimi
te behesha burim gufues i shpirtit tend
te pikloja nga syte e tu - e
ta dijsh njehere mire se lotet e vertete
fshijne njollat e shpirtit me fleteza lulesh
ta kuptosh sa genjejne bukur lotet
po varza nuk eshte me
eshte rrexuar nga dritarja e jetes bere spirra

te ishja lot gezimi -
te pikloja papushim nga syte e tu
derisa ta kuptosh se cili eshte loti i vertete
e te skurroj faqes se brishte deri nengushe
e rrembat e çerpikeve te behen shtiza si luledielli
si nje shperthim i fuqishem dashurie te zjarrte

e ke shikuar ndonjehere yllin me sy te perlotur
si duket gace e shperthyer ne njemije gjemba rrezesh
syri loto e zemra shperthe ne njemije shtiza dashurie
qe shpojne damaret e dhembjes ne aorten e diegur

te ishja lot gezimi
ne syte e tu qe presin shperthim te ri ndjenjash

te ishja lot gezimi

14.prill, 2003.

----------


## endri998

Mshtrimi.
Kam vuajtur,kam vuajtur shume
kam vuajtur per nje dashuri
qe per mua ishte e pa funde.
Perse me mashtrove mu
perse me le ne vetmi
perse luajte me nje zemer qe te deshi shum
te mallkoj e dashur te mallkoj une shume
se per ty kam kaluar edhe net pa ghum.
Shpesh her pesova mashtrim
shpesh her pesova zhgenjim.
Perse ndodh kjo vall,
ngaqe te dua une shum
te duash nje vajze nuk eshte cmenduri
te perfundosh me te
eshte thjeshte lumturi...


Kjo poezi i kushtohet 
te gjithave gocave shqipetare...

----------


## endri998

Ndarja.
Dhe pse ndarja vjen,
une sbie ne trishtim
se takimi,ndarje sjell
e ndarja sjell takim...

----------


## endri998

Ne dasmen tende.
Ne dasmen tende dote vije patjeter
por jo si nuse,por si plak e vjeter
do ulem e vetme me nje tavolin
dhe per fatin tim te zi 
dote ngre nje dolli.
Edhe e pa ftuar ne dasmen  tende do te vij
por si nje zok i vogel pa fole do te rri
do te dehem vetem per ty,
ejo se do te defrehem.
Thuaj nuses tende te dua
qe te duket  me e mire
se as une as ajo skemi faj
perse jeta deshi te na ndaje
por te lutem femijes se par 
lej emrin e dashuris se vrare...

Kjo poezi i kushtohet nje shoqes time...

----------


## endri998

Sdua.

Sdua te kujtoj asgje nga kjo histori
nga kjo histori qe me beri
te vuaj nje jet.
Por ja qe zemra smundet,
smundet te ndahet nga kjo legjende,
si mundet te harrosh nje zemer qe e desha shum
si mundet te harrosh netet e pa gjum
si mundet te harrosh pudhjet e pa fundeshme
si mundet te harrosh ledhatimet me shum
dhimbje.
Si mundet vall si mundet
une te desha si i marr
une shetisja ne per rruge ne per shi
por ja qe erdhi nje koh
une ngela ne vetmi...

----------


## endri998

Dashuri ne londer..

Rrugeve ne Londer.
Epash urrejten dhe dashurine
te humba ty,
aty ku djelli eshte sinonim
aty ku jeta eshte kercenim.
Rruget  e Londres e dine hallin tim
i tretur si psheretima
i ringjallur ne urrejte
i humbur ne heshtje.
Ne kete bot humnere,
ku mundem te te gjej ty
ku mundem te gjej veten
si mundem ta gjej kuptimin,e te verteten
ku mundem ta gjej shkakun,arsyjen,jeten
ku mundem ta gjej dashurin ta mposht
vdekjen....

----------


## endri998

Kujtimi.

Mos shiko lulet qe thahen
ato celin perseri
por kujto vitet e dashuris
qe nuk kthehen perseri,
kohet kaluan
dhe shume koh
do kalojne
por vitet e dashuris
kur sdoti harroj...

----------

